# Can Anyone i.d. this 47" Sissy Bar?



## Krakatoa (Jul 29, 2020)

Hoping to find out what bikes this tall sissy bar might have been standard on or if aftermarket.

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## bobbystillz (Jul 30, 2020)

Aftermarket 1968


----------



## bobbystillz (Jul 30, 2020)

You selling it?


----------

